# DP Locations



## bobbyjkl (Jan 4, 2009)

Do you know that good 'ol route article?

I made a PocketMod of the training part of it.



^How to fold a pocketmod  ^


The file itself. It's a pdf... 

It works very well. It can even fit in your pocket for on-the-go training. Please comment!


----------



## bobbyjkl (Jan 4, 2009)

This would go in...this category...right?


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 4, 2009)

Uhh, I don't know, exactly.

But I'm sure what you posted is useful for people who will be losing their internet for some sort of reason, like going on vacation.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 5, 2009)

Hm, that is handy. ^^

I don't know what a pocketmod is though... *idiot*


----------



## bobbyjkl (Jan 19, 2009)

It's a DIY thing...It has stuff like weekly organizers and stuff...  www.pocketmod.com

I just think it's super useful though


----------

